# DRI points question/US Collection Trust



## natasha5687 (Aug 19, 2011)

I understand that when you purchase resale that you do not get a membership in the "Club" which means that you can only stay in a property that is a part of the Trust Collection you purchase on resale.  My question is, can the points associated with the trust collection be banked and/or traded via RCI or II?  The US Collection actually has properties that we would visit but I wanted to clarify the trade limitations.

FYI-I attended a sales presentation last week and heard about the trust.  The salesman could not accurately describe the benefit of the trust. He was more focused on trying to sell us a 25K plus points package. Lucky for us we didnt buy.

Thanks


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 19, 2011)

Membership in The Club includes an II Gold account.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 20, 2011)

natasha5687 said:


> I understand that when you purchase resale that you do not get a membership in the "Club" which means that you can only stay in a property that is a part of the Trust Collection you purchase on resale.  My question is, can the points associated with the trust collection be banked and/or traded via RCI or II?  The US Collection actually has properties that we would visit but I wanted to clarify the trade limitations.
> 
> FYI-I attended a sales presentation last week and heard about the trust.  The salesman could not accurately describe the benefit of the trust. He was more focused on trying to sell us a 25K plus points package. Lucky for us we didnt buy.
> 
> Thanks



I am not a trust based owner but, as I understand it, you may be stuck with only being able to stay at resorts in the trust and not being able to exchange. There was a thread here sometime back posted by someone having issues trying to exchange trust points via I.I.

I would assume that, as a trust owner, you could reserve a week, then maybe be able to deposit that week with I.I. for exchange but, I'm not certain.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 20, 2011)

nightnurse613 said:


> Membership in The Club includes an II Gold account.



While this is true, the OP is asking about purchasing resale. If you purchase resale, you do not get THE Club membership with the purchase. So for the OP, they will need to have a personal account with I.I. Probably the thing to do would be to call Interval and ask how this would work from Interval's perspective. They're the ones who would be accepting the deposit but, you may have issues getting them to understand that there's a difference between resale and developer purchased weeks. 

In order for resale owners to become members of THE Club, they have to make an additional developer purchase to get resale points into THE Club. There is a recent thread where someone posted that they were offered to get their resale points into THE Club if the purchased an additional 2,000 points for $9,000.


----------

